# Sprinkler Required 8.15.1.3?



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 10, 2011)

Want to make sure before I require it: concealed combustible space in the basement of a fully sprinklered commercial building has a gas line added after the contractor was told that the space had to be sealed off to prevent access. This space is in an undug portion of the basement, like a crawl space, and is about 15 x 25 foot area. Clearance from bottom of wooden floor joist to dirt is 12 to 18 inches. With the gas line added, does he now have to provide sprinkler protection? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheyer (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't have 13 in front of me, but check chapter 8.....sprinklers are basically required "everywhere"...minus the areas where they can be deleted...

this may be one of those areas.


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2011)

naw

2010 edition

8.15.6 Spaces Under Ground Floors, Exterior Docks, and Platforms.

8.15.6.1    Unless the requirements of 8.15.6.2 are met, sprinklers shall be installed in spaces under all combustible ground floors, exterior docks, and platforms.

8.15.6.2    Sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted from spaces under ground floors, exterior docks, and platforms where all of the following conditions prevail:

(1)

The space is not accessible for storage purposes and is protected against accumulation of wind-borne debris.

(2)

The space contains no equipment such as conveyors or fuel-fired heating units.

(3)

The floor over the space is of tight construction.

(4)

No combustible or flammable liquids or materials that under fire conditions would convert into combustible or flammable liquids are processed, handled, or stored on the floor above the space.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 13, 2011)

Frank,

If your using the 09 IBC which would refer to the 07 edition of NFPA 13 as applicable; I would view the space as NFPA 13, 2007 [8.15.1.2.1] and associated annex does even though the piping is a gas line and if I were really worried about the space, I might recommend a gas detector for the space.  Are there any ignition sources in the crawl space such as junction boxes, light fixtures.....etc?  What type of gas?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 14, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Frank,If your using the 09 IBC which would refer to the 07 edition of NFPA 13 as applicable; I would view the space as NFPA 13, 2007 [8.15.1.2.1] and associated annex does even though the piping is a gas line and if I were really worried about the space, I might recommend a gas detector for the space. Are there any ignition sources in the crawl space such as junction boxes, light fixtures.....etc? What type of gas?


I'm going to assume this is a steel natural gas line; this question is from the FM office who does our sprinkler inspections.

I ordered a new 2007 Sprinkler Handbook though I will still need to ask for interpretations with all due respect to the FM here. The read only was taking too much time flipping through the pages.


----------

